# What Grooming Kit should I buy?



## Violet_35 (4 March 2018)

Hello 

I have just started my first share (excited doesn't even cover how I feel right now!).
I really want to but my own grooming kit/brushes but not too sure what brands are best to buy! I have looked at buying individual brushes etc and them looked at actually grooming kits but not too sure which would be better!

Can anyone offer any advice? Currently looking at Roma, cottage craft and Horseware but don't know if they are good quality...

Thank you


----------



## HeyMich (4 March 2018)

I can't really recommend any brands in particular. Maybe see what type the owner currently uses?

Just don't spend too much - the brushes will all get covered in mud and hair pretty quickly anyway! 

Good luck, hope the share goes well xx


----------



## Shay (4 March 2018)

Personally I wouldn't by a kit.  Get a bag and the brushes you want separately.  Go have a good play in your local tack shop because a lot of this is about how brushes feel in your hand.  You will need a hoof pick - different types feel different to use so find something you like to hold.  A dandy brush, a body brush / metal curry comb (unless living out 24/7) and something for the mane/ tail.  Personally I prefer a brush to a comb - and the owner may have a  preference too if the hairs pull out easily.   The rest of it is really personal preference and a great thing to save up for or ask for as a present.


----------



## Gift Horse (4 March 2018)

I like Salmon brand brushes with wooden backs. although I havent bought any new ones for years so I hope they are still good quality/well made.
I like a plastic box type grooming kit so I can use it to stand on for plaiting and trimming and to mount off - so that might be worth considering.
To add to the list above I find a rubber curry comb v. useful.


----------



## highlandponygirl (5 March 2018)

I much prefer building my own kit to the pre made ones, can build one a lot cheaper and I know I will use every item I choose. I also like going to tack shops to get a feel of the products available; I have small hands so have to find stuff with handles that are comfortable. And shedding blade comes in very useful at this time of the year too when the horses become itchy and uncomfortable when losing their winter coats.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (5 March 2018)

In order to groom correctly you need to start with a dandy brush to flick all the bits like scurf away from the coat.  Then a body brush and something like a rubber curry comb (which is also good to use over dried mud) will sort out the scurf from your brush.  Every two or three strokes run the body brush over the curry comb and then knock it out on the floor.  A decent tail brush if your horse has a thick tail is brilliant, if its got a thin tail don't use a brush that's too harsh or it will pull the hair out. 

 In the olden days they used to use a wisp (which you can make out of straw) to strap a horse and give it a good coat.  A hoofpick with a  brush on it is very practical too.  You might also like to include some bailing twine in your grooming kit in case you want to tie up the horse and there is no bailing twine around.  Please make sure you 'thin' the bailing twine; horrific accidents can take place with horses severely damanging there necks if they pull back in panic and the bailing twine is too strong to break.  A sponge for the dock and one for the face is good, make sure you don't use the same area of the sponge on each eye.  you can get baby wipes for sensitive babies which is probably best for the face and dock.

Finally a bit of hoof oil might look good in the summer although this is a contensious issue with some folk.

Happy grooming.  The novelty has worn off after 30 odd years for me, my horse is lucky to get a groom everyday these days!


----------



## Fiona (5 March 2018)

I have a huge box of grooming brushes, but these are the bits I actually use......

Dandy brush (occasionally) 
Body brush & plastic curry comb ( every day) 
Rubber currycomb or similar (on muddy bits)
Soft goats hair brush (for face once mud has been removed)
Hoof pick
Hoof oil and plaiting bands (for shows) 
Mane and tail spray & shampoo so you can wash tail  (can strand it out by hand once clean)
A couple of old small towels for polishing




Enjoy your new horsie 

FIona


----------



## hopscotch bandit (6 March 2018)

Fiona said:



			I have a huge box of grooming brushes, but these are the bits I actually use......

Dandy brush (occasionally) 
Body brush & plastic curry comb ( every day) 
Rubber currycomb or similar (on muddy bits)
Soft goats hair brush (for face once mud has been removed)
Hoof pick
Hoof oil and plaiting bands (for shows) 
Mane and tail spray & shampoo so you can wash tail  (can strand it out by hand once clean)
A couple of old small towels for polishing




Enjoy your new horsie 

FIona
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes forgot about the obligatory main and tail spray, although if you want to save money go to the pound shop and buy some baby oil.  Works just as well!


----------



## AFB (7 March 2018)

Personally I would always put my own kit together, I generally find those pre-made ones pretty naf. And I much prefer having mine in a bag than a box.

I'd 100% recommend Haas brushes, they are expensive but they are fantastic. I have 3 of these (military, cavaliere and fellglan...), a curry comb to clean them as I'm going, a mane/tail brush and a hoof pick - which make up my day to day useage. 
Additionally I also have a shedding blade, old dandy brush for scrubbing when bathing, pulling comb, bands, detangling spray, shampoo/conditioner, towels, scissors & some trimmers that come out when necessary.

ETA - I also have a brush that is sponge in the middle and bristles around the edge (like this https://www.viovet.co.uk/Roma-Soft-...BkOD9XMkWuVtuK3OP1kIqinn3ZNT0Ta8aAt_3EALw_wcB) which I find really useful for cleaning off sweaty bits post ride.


----------



## just john (29 April 2018)

As a start I would buy a nice pre assembled kit in a carry box.
There are several on the market. They are not expensive.
Cottage craft do one Decathlon do one. There are others. This will get you going. You can then add bits as you find things you need. Platting bands come immediately to mind.
While this may not be the best quality it will be fine and in a yard thing do go missing. Choosing a box with locking capability is useful for that reason. Some boxes can also be stood on as well. The other trick is to mark everything.
I always carry an extra folding hoof pick in my jacket pocket. I also carry a webbing lead rein in a pocket. This has got me out of loads of problems when hacking out It has been a lead rein, replaced a broken rein as well as being an emergency dog lead.


----------



## JulesRules (12 May 2018)

I know this thread is a few weeks old but as a horse owner who has had sharers in the past I would say don't bother. 

The owner will no doubt already have a grooming kit you can use. I would speak to the owner and say you are excited about the share and you would like to get something to use with the horse..is there anything the horse needs? 

In the past I have had sharers buy their own grooming kit. They usually buy cheaper versions of what I already have, and after a few weeks start trying to ram it into my tack box where there isn't really space etc and I end up getting irritated.

Sorry to sound like a party pooper!


----------

